# Honda rancher 350 gear reduction



## findmeinthemud09

Do any of yall know were I can find a 39% gear reduction for my 2003 rancher 350.. Ive heard of them but I can't find em.. Any help appreciated


----------



## The Kid

before i got kick off HL there is a guy on there that builds then, do a search on HL and you can find him


----------



## Polaris425

The Kid said:


> before i got kick off HL


:bigok: :bigok:

Woot! We're in the kicked off HL fan club together


----------



## jctgumby

They let me back in lol...I was banned for almost a year but I guess they forgot about me!!!


----------



## gillig1502

whats HL and how do i find it thanks and just curious how do you get kicked off...lol


----------



## jctgumby

HL stands for Highlifter. They had some people in their forum as moderators that had some serious power issues. They thought because they were moderators then they sat next to God and if you said anything that they didn't like you got banned. Those people are now gone and HL now has new mods and is getting better than it has been in a very long time. Even still no place is better that MIMB!!!

:mimbrules:


----------



## gillig1502

thanks i no a guy that has a 500 foreman and complained about 1st gear being to high thought i would check it out for him


----------



## wood butcher

u can send JPs300 a message , he just built a 350 with a gear reduction and he should be able to explain it to ya and tell ya what u need


----------



## The Kid

jctgumby said:


> They let me back in lol...I was banned for almost a year but I guess they forgot about me!!!


they will never let me back on i
u
s
e
d

a 
l
o
t of foul words an told them what i thought and the next day i call the shop and talked to the big man and told him what i thought. the shop i work at deals with them, so i knew who to talk to and he had read what i posted before the ban and told me i was wrong and the mods were right. then the call went down hill from there


----------



## jctgumby

When I got banned they said it was for foul language. I never used any bad language and anybody that has known me on this site for the last 2 or 3 years should be able to tell you that I do not use foul language on a public forums. Doesn't really matter to me though. I never cared for the atmosphere over there. MIMB is home. Always has been and always will be. 

:mimbrules:


----------



## Polaris

im not 100% sure what a gear reduction does but i've seen some amazing stuff like this video...


----------



## wood butcher

I think y'all hijacked this mans thread enough, so let's get back on topic


----------



## Bruteforce10

Contact EXTREMERANCHER02 on HL his names is James. Thats the guy whos builds them.


----------



## The Kid

Bruteforce10 said:


> Contact EXTREMERANCHER02 on HL his names is James. Thats the guy whos builds them.


thats him


----------



## findmeinthemud09

I don't have a HL account.. Can someone contact him and get his number for me.. If anyone wouldn't care


----------



## Bruteforce10

PM SENT!


----------



## Kwak smacker

*Gear reduction*

Im lookin for one too I sent a pm to the guy on HL but I guess he does want my money and turner cycles doesn't build them for a 350 I am looking for a 23.5% gear reduction for my bike to turn some 28" silverbacks


----------



## wood butcher

Kwak smacker said:


> Im lookin for one too I sent a pm to the guy on HL but I guess he does want my money and turner cycles doesn't build them for a 350 I am looking for a 23.5% gear reduction for my bike to turn some 28" silverbacks


contact extremerancher on HL


----------



## redneckrancher420

just throwing this one out there my buddy makes em. pm me for details since i cant discuss price and all openly if you interested

i believe he can do the 20ish%, 39% for the 350s 35% and 69% for the 420s 500s


----------



## Kwak smacker

*Gear reduction*

Redneckrancher send me a pm I can't send any I havnt met the post quota lol


----------



## Kwak smacker

*Gear reduction*

Man my phone won't let me send a pm just text me I work crazy hours out here on the river but I will get back to you 504 559 5015


----------



## redneckrancher420

pm sent


----------



## gotmuddy

Right now I only offer the 23.5% reduction for 350s. I havent decided if the 39% is worth grinding on the case.


----------



## JLOWERY

Do you offer anything for the 680's


----------



## redneckrancher420

the rinny i assume? not to my knowledge other than the brgr that you can buy and do yourself for less that 200. any that will handle up to 31 skinnys with pipe, filter, etc on top of the gr. ill ask him i may be wrong tho


----------



## gotmuddy

all you need for a rinny is big red gears.


----------



## JLOWERY

Do you know about how much top end you'll loose running the Big Red gears. It has skinny wide 30" Zillas other than that bone stock.


----------



## towboatjoe

How much for a 23.5 reduction on a 06 350 rancher?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickGray

How do I order one. I would like a 23.5 or so and have no idea where to start on finding one


----------



## NickGray

redneckrancher420 said:


> just throwing this one out there my buddy makes em. pm me for details since i cant discuss price and all openly if you interested
> 
> i believe he can do the 20ish%, 39% for the 350s 35% and 69% for the 420s 500s


really interested. can you message me with details on the rancher gr


----------



## Itsjuststock

Trying to bring this thread back to life I'm trying to find a gr kit for my 02 rancher 350 you can't find them anywhere anymore please help


----------



## sn95mustanggt

i have a 24% gear reduction for rancher 350 $250 pm me if anyone wants it


----------



## Flexj98

Im interested in the 24% reduction.


----------



## tehbuddba

I am also intrested


----------

